# Acheter un Macbook dans un Apple Store Américain : clavier ?



## Gaspard31 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je pars aux Etats Unis ( New-York ) dans une semaine et je souhaite y acheter là bas un des nouveaux Macbook Air. Or je me demande si il est possible d'y acheter dans un Apple Store physique un macbook air avec un clavier français ? Ou sinon de le commander sur l'Apple Store Américain et le recevoir à mon hotel ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

Fais une petite recherche dans le forum Switch et Conseils d'achat.
C'est une question qui revient sans cesse, concernant le _clavier_, mais également les _frais de douanes_ etc.


----------



## kingone (20 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Pour avoir un clavier français cela coute 100$ supplémentaire pour l'avoir.
Pour la douane si tu veut pas payer les frais garde juste ton mac air et ses accessoires pour qu'il n'est aucune preuve d'achat..


----------



## Gaspard31 (20 Juillet 2011)

Dans un Appel Store physique ou en ligne ?


----------



## nickta (22 Juillet 2011)

Comme d'hab, le fait de garder son portable dans un sac à main ne change absolument rien, et si tu n'as pas de preuve d'achat les douaniers peuvent te faire payer les taxes quand même, vu que tu ne peux pas justifier ton achat.
Pour ce qui est des USA, n'oublie pas que les prix sont HT.

Au final : Prix HT + Taxes + Clavier FR + Douanes = beaucoup plus cher qu'en France.

Après c'est à toi de voir si tu veux payer plus cher pour la même chose 

Bonne journée !!


----------



## Gaspard31 (22 Juillet 2011)

Il y a quand même très peu de chance que je me fasse contrôler par la douane et pour un ordinateur je ne pense pas qu'ils me poseront des problèmes. J'ai regardé sur ce forum et je ne suis pas arrivé à avoir des réponses claires à certaines questions. Est ce que qqn pourrait y répondre ? Merci

1) Si je vais dans un Apple Store physique, j'ai entendu dire que pour 99$ on peut avoir un clavier AZERTY français sous 48h ? 

2) Si je commande sur l'Apple Store US en ligne, le " Keyboard French " est un clavier Français AZERTY ?

3) Est ce que on peut payer sur l'Apple Store US avec une carte bleue française et se faire livrer dans un hôtel ?

4) Je suis étudiant en france, est ce que je peux commander aux Etats Unis sur l'Apple Store en ligne éducation ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## rocambole (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même projet que toi.
J'ignorais qu'il y avait un supplément dans les apple store pour le clavier. En revanche, en simulant une commande sur l'appel store en ligne US, on s'aperçoit qu'il n'y a pas de supplément pour un clavier azerty.
Sinon, tu penses qu'une carte visa non us peut poser un problème?


----------



## Gaspard31 (23 Juillet 2011)

Non la carte non US ne pose aucun problème.


----------



## iMacounet (23 Juillet 2011)

Gaspard31 a dit:


> Il y a quand même très peu de chance que je me fasse contrôler par la douane et pour un ordinateur je ne pense pas qu'ils me poseront des problèmes. J'ai regardé sur ce forum et je ne suis pas arrivé à avoir des réponses claires à certaines questions. Est ce que qqn pourrait y répondre ? Merci
> 
> 1) Si je vais dans un Apple Store physique, j'ai entendu dire que pour 99$ on peut avoir un clavier AZERTY français sous 48h ?
> 
> ...


Mais non, biensûr c'est un clavier QWERTZ !


----------



## rocambole (23 Juillet 2011)

Par téléphone, j'imagine, car sur le site US en cas de commande, on te réclame ton identifiant Apple et donc ta carte visa associée (Itunes). Quel problème me diras-tu? Eh bien l'adresse qui est censée être en europe et pas aux usa


----------



## Gaspard31 (23 Juillet 2011)

rocambole a dit:


> Par téléphone, j'imagine, car sur le site US en cas de commande, on te réclame ton identifiant Apple et donc ta carte visa associée (Itunes). Quel problème me diras-tu? Eh bien l'adresse qui est censée être en europe et pas aux usa



Non, on nest absolument pas obligé. On peut commander sans son identifiant Apple.


----------



## RodySpooky (25 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

J'ai fait plusieurs A/R aux US cette annee et a chaque fois, j'ai ramene du materiels Apple (2 iPad, 2 Mac Mini, Macbook Pro 15" et 13"). 
Je ne me suis jamais fait controler. Mais on ne sait jamais. A toi de mesurer le risque...
Je repars bientot, je verrais si je change mon MBA 2011 par celui de 2011.

Pour repondre a ta question sur clavier MBA etc...
Je voulais acheter un MBA 13" a l'AS de la 5th. Pas possible d'avoir un clavier Fr sur place (configuration du clavier = usine), ni de commander sur l'AS online et de faire livrer a l'AS physique. Par contre, en effet si tu as la possibilite de commader sur l'AS online (keyboard french = AZERTY) et de faire livrer a ton hotel, pas de soucis. Je te conseille de demander a la reception si ils sont ok (question de politesse et aussi de voir si c'est secure, il ne faudrait pas que ton colis soit receptionne puis egare ^^).
Petit conseil, tu jettes la boite et tu ne gardes que les accessoires

Bon voyage et bon achat...

@+
Rod'




Gaspard31 a dit:


> Il y a quand même très peu de chance que je me fasse contrôler par la douane et pour un ordinateur je ne pense pas qu'ils me poseront des problèmes. J'ai regardé sur ce forum et je ne suis pas arrivé à avoir des réponses claires à certaines questions. Est ce que qqn pourrait y répondre ? Merci
> 
> 1) Si je vais dans un Apple Store physique, j'ai entendu dire que pour 99$ on peut avoir un clavier AZERTY français sous 48h ?
> 
> ...


----------



## RomainPa (25 Juillet 2011)

Hello,
Dans le même cas, je serais fin aout 2 jours 1/2 sur San Francisco, dans un appartement loué à un propriétaire sur VRBO / Airbnb.

Pensez-vous que je puisse sans problème me faire livrer le MBA chez le propriétaire, si je le commande 2 à 3 semaines avant mon passage ? (avec son accord, bien sur)

Vous le feriez, vous ?


----------



## RodySpooky (25 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Si le proprio est ok et fiable (ne lui dis pas ce que tu vas recevoir, dis-lui que tu vas recevoir un colis, des livres, etc...), oui je le ferais. En France, Apple utilise Fedex, aux US je ne sais pas. Mais avec ce type de transporteur, tu as une tracabilite, tu pourras suivre ton colis. Mais 2 a 3 semaines, ca me parait beaucoup non ? Essayes de commander afin que le colis arrive 1 ou 2 jours avant.
@+
Rod'


----------



## RomainPa (26 Juillet 2011)

RodySpooky a dit:


> Salut,
> Si le proprio est ok et fiable (ne lui dis pas ce que tu vas recevoir, dis-lui que tu vas recevoir un colis, des livres, etc...), oui je le ferais. En France, Apple utilise Fedex, aux US je ne sais pas. Mais avec ce type de transporteur, tu as une tracabilite, tu pourras suivre ton colis. Mais 2 a 3 semaines, ca me parait beaucoup non ? Essayes de commander afin que le colis arrive 1 ou 2 jours avant.
> @+
> Rod'



Arf, trop tard. Je lui ai dis ce que j'attendrais comme colis.  Disons que j'ai déjà payé la location, que je l'ai eu au téléphone, donc je le considère comme fiable.
Le livraison met presque 1 semaine (délai annoncé sur le store au moment de la commande), donc je prend un peu plus de 1 semaine de marge, au cas où... vu que je ne serai que 3 jours sur place.


----------



## fzael (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Tput nouveau sur le forum, je vous fais part de mon experience: je suis en ce moment aux usa, et j'ai essayé de commander en ligne (pour avoir un clavier francais) et me faire livrer. 

Le probleme, c'est que l'adresse de facturation DOIT etre une adresse aux us. Jusque là pas de probleme, je peux utiliser la meme que celle de livraison. MAIS la carte bleue doit avoir les memes infos. En gros, une carte bleue DOIT avoir une adresse de facturation aux usa. Ou alors je m'y prends mal ca impossible de valider mon achat. 

La seule solution que je vois, c'est de passer en magasin, acheter ne carte cadeau du montant de l'achat puis de l'utiliser sur le store en ligne. 

Pour ceux qui ont commandé en ligne, vous n'avez pas eu ce probleme d'incoherence entre l'adresse de facturation et votre cb francaise?


----------



## RomainPa (26 Juillet 2011)

Je n'ai rien lu de tel sur le forum, peut etre que ca a changé. Quel est le message d'erreur?


----------



## rocambole (27 Juillet 2011)

C'est bien ce que je craignais... et si tu téléphone directement à Apple Store, ils doivent soit accepter, soit t'expliquer pourquoi ils ne peuvent pas le faire, non?


----------



## RomainPa (3 Août 2011)

Je viens de passer commande sur le store US avec ma carte VISA, je n'ai pas eu d'erreur.
En adresse de facturation, j'ai mis mon nom et adresse française.

Wait&see.

Je me le fais livrer chez une personne chez qui je logerais dans 3 semaines à SF. Je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## stephazertyuiop (4 Août 2011)

Bizarre, avec ma Visa Premier, pas moyen d'effectuer un achat sur l'Apple Store US.
Ca me marque : "Payment Authorization failed".

RomainPa, pour l'adresse de facturation tu ne peux pas mettre une adresse en dehors des US.


----------



## RomainPa (4 Août 2011)

stephazerty a dit:


> Bizarre, avec ma Visa Premier, pas moyen d'effectuer un achat sur l'Apple Store US.
> Ca me marque : "Payment Authorization failed".
> 
> RomainPa, pour l'adresse de facturation tu ne peux pas mettre une adresse en dehors des US.



Pour l'adresse de facturation, j'ai mis mon adresse FR dans l'état de Californie. Ca passe. 
Je n'ai eu aucun problème pour valider ma commande.
Cela dit, je n'ai pas encore reçu de mail de confirmation de commande, 24h plus tard. Ma commande a pourtant changé de statut de "We've received your order" à "processing item".

Alors bonne nouvelle ?


----------



## stephazertyuiop (4 Août 2011)

Oui c'est plutôt bon signe pour ta commande.
Une petite question : est-ce que la carte VISA dont tu t'es servi pour cette commande te sers pour acheter sur iTunes ou l'App Store ?


----------



## RomainPa (4 Août 2011)

stephazerty a dit:


> Oui c'est plutôt bon signe pour ta commande.
> Une petite question : est-ce que la carte VISA dont tu t'es servi pour cette commande te sers pour acheter sur iTunes ou l'App Store ?


Oui, sur l'app store FR.
Et toi ?


----------



## stephazertyuiop (4 Août 2011)

Pareil pour moi.
Ca me rend vert de voir mon paiement refusé !
Pourtant l'année dernière j'ai eu aucun problème !


----------



## RomainPa (4 Août 2011)

stephazerty a dit:


> Pareil pour moi.
> Ca me rend vert de voir mon paiement refusé !
> Pourtant l'année dernière j'ai eu aucun problème !



Ca a l'air d'être une sacrée loterie. J'ai lu et relu plein de choses au sujet du paiement sur le store US, rien de fiable et de clair.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

Mail de confirmation d'Apple reçu à l'instant.


----------



## bannani (4 Août 2011)

je viens de passer commande ce matin, je n'ai pas encore reçu de mail, je suis toujours en état processing order, je croise les doigts, j'ai mis l'adresse d un apple store où je vais passer récupérer le MBA d'içi queques jours du côté de Boston


----------



## RomainPa (4 Août 2011)

bannani a dit:


> je viens de passer commande ce matin, je n'ai pas encore reçu de mail, je suis toujours en état processing order, je croise les doigts, j'ai mis l'adresse d un apple store où je vais passer récupérer le MBA d'içi queques jours du côté de Boston



C'est possible ca ? De mettre l'adresse d'un store physique ?


----------



## fzael (4 Août 2011)

Hello

Désolé d'avoir tardé à répondre, mais j'ai effectivement eu le même problème de paiement refusé avec ma CB française. En effet, il faut (j'ai eu confirmation par qqun d'Apple US au téléphone) avoir une adresse de livraison ET une adresse de facturation aux USA. De plus, l'adresse de facturation DOIT correspondre à celle de la CB.

Bref, la solution que j'ai utilisée (puisque je vous écris en ce moment depuis mon MBA), c'est d'aller en store physique et d'acheter une Apple Gift Card du montant de l'achat (attention, faîtes une simulation sur le store online avant, à cause des taxes). Je vous conseille de prendre quelques dollars de plus sur la carte, car les taxes annoncées sur le store en ligne sont toujours estimatives.
Ensuite, RDV sur le store en ligne pour commander un MBA avec clavier français (et oui c'est bien un classique azerty) et payer avec la Gift Card. En effet, on ne peut pas acheter de MBA avec clavier azerty dans les stores physiques, car il ne vendent que leur stock: toutes les commandes customisées doivent passer par le store en ligne. Enfin, on peut toujours commander en magasin mais c'est tres tres long à livrer (genre plusieurs semaines, alors que ça a mis à peine 1 semaine en ligne).

Ceci dit, pour l'adresse de facturation, il faut quand même une adresse US: moi j'ai utilisé la même que celle de livraison.

Voila


----------



## RomainPa (4 Août 2011)

fzael a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Désolé d'avoir tardé à répondre, mais j'ai effectivement eu le même problème de paiement refusé avec ma CB française. En effet, il faut (j'ai eu confirmation par qqun d'Apple US au téléphone) avoir une adresse de livraison ET une adresse de facturation aux USA. De plus, l'adresse de facturation DOIT correspondre à celle de la CB.




Et tu avais essayé de mettre dans adresse de facturation ton adresse de ta CB dans n'importe quel état US ? C'est ce que j'ai fait, et c'est passé.


----------



## bannani (5 Août 2011)

bon ben moi j'ai reçu mon mail de cancelling order, je suis vert, êtes vous sûre qu'on ne puisse commander avec keyboard français dans un apple store ? et revenir le chercher quelques jours plus tard?


----------



## RomainPa (5 Août 2011)

bannani a dit:


> bon ben moi j'ai reçu mon mail de cancelling order, je suis vert, êtes vous sûre qu'on ne puisse commander avec keyboard français dans un apple store ? et revenir le chercher quelques jours plus tard?



Quelle est la raison du cancel ?
Peut-être l'adresse de livraison dans un store qui n'est pas possible?


----------



## fzael (5 Août 2011)

RomainPa: je n'avais pas essayé de mettre mon adresse française dans un état américain. Quand j'ai vu que ça ne fonctionnait pas, je suis passé par la méthode Apple Gift Card achetée en magasin et utilisée sur le store, en mettant comme adresse de facturation celle de la livraison (un ami chez qui je loge en ce moment).

Pour la question de la livraison dans un Apple Store physique, j'ai clairement posé la question quand j'étais à Washington (au départ, je pensais le commander à l'Apple Store de Washington et me le faire livrer à NYC). Mais ils ont dit que ce n'était pas possible.
En gros la politique de vente est assez simple:
- en magasin, tu peux acheter ce qu'il y a en stock (donc ici, pas de clavier français)
- si tu veux un mac "customisé" (le changement de clavier est une option de ce type), cela ne peut se faire que online
- du coup, il n'est pas possible d'avoir une customisation en magasin. Donc le commander en ligne et se le faire livrer dans un magasin revient à avoir une customisation en magasin, d'après ce que j'ai compris. Ce qui pourrait expliquer l'annulation de commande.


----------



## bannani (6 Août 2011)

Bon ben finalement, ça s'est terminé en appellant le customer service aux USA, j'ai eu un gars assez sympa qui m'a finalement validé ma commande car nous avons cherché un moyen de paiement, genre apple gift card, check order, virement mais tout ça était bien lourd dingue, il m'a finalement fait passer ma commande, et quand à moi j'ai mis l'adresse de l apple store près de là où je serais, puis j'ai appellé l apple stoe concerné, ils m ont répondu NEGATIF question de liability, tu parles! je vais finalement faire livrer, et le tracer le jour où il arrive sur place j'y serais physiquement et le récupèrerais, la politique de distribution Apple est à gerber même en Europe, on commande chez darty.fr; kiabi.com et plus et ensuite on fait livrer en magasin. Je vous raconterai mes tribulations lors de la prise en charge.


----------



## Gaspard31 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà *ma conclusion de cette histoire.*. Je suis allé dans deux Apple Store, un à Boston où ils m'ont dit qu'il était impossible d'acheter un clavier AZERTY directement là bas et l'autre à New York ( 5ième Avenue ) où il m'ont dit qu'ils en avaient pas pour le moment ... ils doivent donc en avoir de temps en temps.

J'ai donc décider de commander sur l'Apple Store US. J'ai rentré l'adresse de mon hôtel comme adresse de livraison et de facturation. Au moment de commander j'ai eu comme une personne sur cette discussion un Payment Authorization failed. Ce problème a été réglé en appelant ma banque. J'ai sélectionné l'option clavier Français. J'ai reçu donc à mon hôtel un Macbook avec un clavier AZERTY comme on peut l'acheter en france !

En commandant donc en ligne sur l'Apple Store US je n'ai eu donc aucun problème, j'ai bien reçu mon Macbook au moment indiqué ( un jour avant à vrai dire  ) et il n'y a eu aucun problème, le livreur ( FED-EX ) l'a laissé à la réception de mon hôtel !

J'espère que tout cela vous aidera !


----------



## american56 (11 Août 2011)

Gaspard31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà *ma conclusion de cette histoire.*. Je suis allé dans deux Apple Store, un à Boston où ils m'ont dit qu'il était impossible d'acheter un clavier AZERTY directement là bas et l'autre à New York ( 5ième Avenue ) où il m'ont dit qu'ils en avaient pas pour le moment ... ils doivent donc en avoir de temps en temps.
> 
> ...


Et niveau économie  ça fait combien?


----------



## vcnzo (11 Août 2011)

Un MBA 13" I5 128Go c'est :
- 1249 en France
- 990 aux US en tenant compte des taxes locales (pour la Californie)

Ca c'est dans le meilleur des cas 

S'il faut changer le clavier pour un azerty, rajouter 100 -> 1090
Si vous n'allez pas le chercher vous même, rajouter 20 pour la réexpédition -> 1100
Et si vous tapez la douane , rajouter 19,6% -> 1290


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2011)

Comment tu fais pour avoir une machine à ce prix là aux USA ? Parce que si on va sur le page d'Apple, Store US, le MBA dont tu fais mention est à $1199, et ceci sans les taxes...
Le premier modèle est à $999, idem sans les taxes...
Si par derrière on rajoute également les taxes...


----------



## Nicolarts (11 Août 2011)

Gaspard31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pars aux Etats Unis ( New-York ) dans une semaine et je souhaite y acheter là bas un des nouveaux Macbook Air. Or je me demande si il est possible d'y acheter dans un Apple Store physique un macbook air avec un clavier français ? Ou sinon de le commander sur l'Apple Store Américain et le recevoir à mon hotel ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses.



Mon conseil : tu achètes dans ton pays et pars à NY avec ton MBA ! C'est plus facile de trouver à lieu là-bas...


----------



## benguedj (11 Août 2011)

Pour ma part faisant un stage de 6 mois a LA.

Jai acheter Macbook air 13 256go 4go de RAM CORE i7 Clavier francais 1850 dollars TTC

Ce qui fait en euro 1299e

En france il coute 1649 euros soit 2349 dollars


Je gagne donc 343 euros 

Pr la douane aucun probleme si en plus il y a un clavier FR, et que on le prend ds son sac sans la boite


----------



## vcnzo (12 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour avoir une machine à ce prix là aux USA ? Parce que si on va sur le page d'Apple, Store US, le MBA dont tu fais mention est à $1199, et ceci sans les taxes...
> Le premier modèle est à $999, idem sans les taxes...
> Si par derrière on rajoute également les taxes...



oui, tes 1199 ce sont des $$$, mes 990 ce sont des  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h08 ----------




benguedj a dit:


> Pour ma part faisant un stage de 6 mois a LA.
> 
> Jai acheter Macbook air 13 256go 4go de RAM CORE i7 Clavier francais 1850 dollars TTC
> 
> ...



Tu as trouvé un clavier français à Los Angeles ???  en Apple Store directement ?

Tu m'intéresses très fortement, j'y serai la semaine prochaine, si on peut avoir un clavier AZERTY en boutique ce serait TOP


----------



## benguedj (12 Août 2011)

Non dans un apple store physique tu ne peux pas en avoir.

Il faut commander sur le site Apple.com tu a juste besoin d'une adresse au US, tu peux payer avec n'importe quel carte de credit.

Je te conseille, de le commander un jour avant ton depart pour les US, et de te faire livrer au US pendant ton sejour Hotel ou residence.... Frais de port gratuit.

Car cela vaut vraiment le coup de l'acheter au US


----------



## vcnzo (12 Août 2011)

C'est ce que je vais faire alors 

Tu l'as reçu au bout de combien de temps ?


----------



## benguedj (12 Août 2011)

Demandant un modele personaliser Core I7 et Clavier FR cela a pris plus de temps, 

Commander le vendredi matin , je l'ai recu le mercredi suivant


----------



## Gaspard31 (12 Août 2011)

benguedj a dit:


> Demandant un modele personaliser Core I7 et Clavier FR cela a pris plus de temps,
> 
> Commander le vendredi matin , je l'ai recu le mercredi suivant




Comme toi pour le délai de livraison et la configuration ! Je vous commande prendre l'option date garantie comme ça vous êtes  sur de l'arrivé de votre Mac ( une fourchette de 3 jours )


----------



## Che (20 Août 2011)

Hello !
Vous avez des nouvelles fraîches depuis ? Vous qui souhaitiez commander un portable avec clavier français depuis les Etats-Unis ?

J'ai entendu dire aussi, sur forum, que le clavier français pouvait être un clavier français canadien, c'est à dire QWERTY avec accents. Des infos à ce sujet ?

Une adresse intéressante sur le site d'Apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2841?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Le Mascou (20 Août 2011)

Le clavier n'est Canadien que si tu commandes sur le store canadien.
C'est bon pour le US


----------



## RomainPa (27 Août 2011)

Suite de mon histoire, j'ai bien récupéré à SF mon MBA commandé début aout sur apple.com, avec clavier Azerty. Il a été livré 1 semaine après ma commande, et je l'ai récupère 2 semaines plus tard chez la personne/adresse de livraison.

Tout a parfaitement fonctionné.


----------



## tshaaw (28 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,

et est-ce que tu as payé des taxes en passant par internet ? ou bien est-ce que tu as payé exactement le prix indiqué sur le site ?


----------



## pterraube (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Petit tuyau.

Il y a à Ithaca (université de Cornell) et semble t il dans quelques universités américaines au sein des store de l'université. C'est le cas de Cornell Store, un Apple Store.

Avantages : Avec un ID student, - 14 % à -24 % sur le matériel plus des promos du style 100$ sur l'apple store + une imprimante HP gratuite pour l'achat d'un mac book air. 

Et le change $ vers .

Par contre que clavier qwerty.


----------

